# 10 Gallon Stocking (Gouramis, Platies, Danios, Mollies?)



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

I am looking into starting a 10 gallon community tank, but I need some help. This tank will be cycled, filtered, and heavily planted with quite a few decorations that the fish can hide in.

I love, love, love honey gouramis, so I would love to have one, but I've heard it would be best to have two. Is this true?

I will most likely have honey gouramis. Can I keep glofish with them, or are they too nippy?

I would like to have a few bottom dwellers, maybe one or two. I like the look of catfish (the flat head, grayish color). I went to the pet store today and saw some small albino catfish-looking fish in the danio tanks. I don't remember the name. What kind of fish should I get?
EDIT: I looked it up. They were albino cories.

X-ray Tetras, guppies, and mollies are also cute. Any other suggestions?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Purple said:


> I am looking into starting a 10 gallon community tank, but I need some help. This tank will be cycled, filtered, and heavily planted with quite a few decorations that the fish can hide in.
> 
> I love, love, love honey gouramis, so I would love to have one, but I've heard it would be best to have two. Is this true?
> 
> ...


Honey Gourami:
Good

Glofish:
No
6 is minimum, should be kept in a shallower tank so should not be kept in a regular 10 gallon

Cory Cats:
Should do fine in there

X Ray Tetra:
Ok in 10 gallon

Guppies:
Will breed like maniacs but do fine in 10 gallon

Mollies:
OK in 10 gallon tank, but you should only get 2-3


I do not know the incompatibilities of tropical fish.
I am experienced with cold water fish such as carp and minnows. 
All I know is that you should be very careful not to overstock.

Good luck


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think your best bet is a honey gourami (no they do not like groups) for the top. IF you can find older honey gouramis or someone selling females, you could do 1 male and 2 females, that would fill the top nicely.
For the bottom, a little group of corydoras. 4-5 of the albino ones you were looking at should do okay.
In lieu of the gouramis you could do 6 x-ray tetra, but not together, not enough room. You could also do 4-5 male guppies (or a mixed group with some females if you want breeding).

Bottom and mid dwellers is sort of a tight squeeze, live plants will help your situation out a lot here. The albino cories are a larger species of cory, so if you like a smaller one like peppered cories that would be slightly better.

Glofish are active buggers (shallower tank? what?) and should have at least a 20 long (30 inches) to swim back and forth quickly. Tank size is subjective so if you wish you could have 5-6 Glofish in this tank, it will not overwhelm things, just many people will agree that an active fish needs more room.
Mollies are big fish with _huge _bioloads and really should not be kept in under 25 gallons of water space. I would not keep any mollies in such a small tank.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Olympia said:


> I think your best bet is a honey gourami (no they do not like groups) for the top. IF you can find older honey gouramis or someone selling females, you could do 1 male and 2 females, that would fill the top nicely.
> For the bottom, a little group of corydoras. 4-5 of the albino ones you were looking at should do okay.
> In lieu of the gouramis you could do 6 x-ray tetra, but not together, not enough room. You could also do 4-5 male guppies (or a mixed group with some females if you want breeding).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I'm throwing out the tetra and molly ideas... 

How about catfish? Would they do well in a tank like this? And how aggressive are honey gouramis? I just read about someone freezing theirs because it ate everything she would put with it... >.< Definitely won't do that, though!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Purple said:


> Thank you so much! I'm throwing out the tetra and molly ideas...
> 
> How about catfish? Would they do well in a tank like this? And how aggressive are honey gouramis? I just read about someone freezing theirs because it ate everything she would put with it... >.< Definitely won't do that, though!


Woops, those albino cories ARE catfish. Teehee! All cories are.
I'm not sure what else you mean by catfish then. No room for any plecos. The only other catfish I'd suggest is a banjo catfish- and if you find them cute realize you'd rarely see him in the tank, pretty secretive. Cories are the way to go for catfish.

The honey gourami will not bother corydoras or bottom dwellers. In larger tanks they are peaceful with other fish. You can keep males together if you have around 20ish gallons, but a 10 can only keep one boy happy.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Woops, those albino cories ARE catfish. Teehee! All cories are.
> I'm not sure what else you mean by catfish then. No room for any plecos. The only other catfish I'd suggest is a banjo catfish- and if you find them cute realize you'd rarely see him in the tank, pretty secretive. Cories are the way to go for catfish.
> 
> The honey gourami will not bother corydoras or bottom dwellers. In larger tanks they are peaceful with other fish. You can keep males together if you have around 20ish gallons, but a 10 can only keep one boy happy.


I was just testing you. Duh.

One honey gourami would be fine, then? Does gender matter?

What should I get to liven up the middle of the tank?
Edit: I'm looking at platies and swordtails and... I'm in love. <3 I've read about interbreeding, and breeding in general, which I DON'T want. Will the honey gourami/cories take care of that, or should I get all females, or what? I think it would be best if I got two females of each, since I don't think 3 of each would be very good for 10 gallons...


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I think youd either have to choose between cories/gourami or platy/gourami. There are many types of cories so make sure you don't prefer any others over albino. Keep in mind that you may want to have all male platies or all females. I picked all females, and they were both pregnant. 14 babies later . . .


----------

